# I'm in need of band cutting and attaching method video(-:



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm trying to help my Godson and his younger brother get into slingshots. Since everything I learn is from the members of this Forum, I figured I might as well start here. I started them out on tubes, mainly because that's what MJ helped me with. I think it's only fair to let him try bands, so he can deciede which he prefers. I need to start from the ground up, cutters, board, material, tying pouches. Basically everything except someone making them(-: I figure I had better learn the correct way so I don't pass on bad habits. Thank everyone in advance.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Tag~Did you check the tuturals?How to's....I know Nathan has a few video's how to make flat bands..They may be on the simple -shot web site

I know there in the u-tube video's......walmart or a craft shop should have a mat to cut on..rotary cutter..straight edge..ruler....sure shot pouches..

tying thread.(.constrictor knot) simple -shot has the elastic's tbg or .030 latex in sheets....I know I am maybe not the best for advice

and sure other's will chime in....Great to teach the young adults on shooting & related items..Good for you

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Stop by MJ's residence for some personal hands on instruction .


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Gotta say, since I got a rotary cutter my bands are no longer a PITA to cut!!! Like $15 at the big box, not sure about how much at a craft store, but this came with a matt as well.Use a THICKER ruler! I cobbed up the edge on the cutter by using a thin ruler and the blade walked its way up on the thing. I'm still trying to sharpen it back where it should be! Dangit!


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> Stop by MJ's residence for some personal hands on instruction .


I'd definately take advantage of this too.

However, if you must suffer like the rest of us and figure it out on your own. There's plenty of how-to videos on youtube from forum members. I found cutting matts and rotory cutters all over the place in quilting departments but I got mine from Micheal's. They have a 40% OFF coupon online. I think I paid something like $12. Pick up some resistance bands from Wal-Mart or Target. Use the same material to tie the pouches. You can get different strengths and you don't have to buy a lot if you decide against them later.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would ask MJ, but he went back to"WORK" you know that thing we do for years just to have time to hang out with our buddies. Oh wait!!!! Everyone I know close by who shoots slingshots works. Thanks for the information though, I appreciate it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Having no 'marts here I had to make a rotary cutter from a pizza cutter by making first four plywood disks with varying grits of sand paper glued to them, 220 - 1500, installed one by one on my taper shank jeweler's buffing unit. I honed the disk of the pizza cutter to a shaving edge by letting it rotate on the sanding disks. Then I finished with a leather strop impregnated with automotive rubbing compound. I tightened the rivit on the pizza cutter by peening it with a small ball peen hammer on my anvil, so it was firm, not wobbly like it comes from the store, but rotated freely and tried it. It worked! I had a HDPE cutting board for a base on which to cut. I had to press down hard to avoid non cut areas (that would be breaking points when cut again).

Then, thanks to a friend of a friend who visited our tidy little banana republic, who bought and brought a Fiskar's set from Wallmart...I reimbursed her of course. Cutter, big plastic measuring thingey ruler whatchamacallit and a "self healing" cutting board and a pack of spare cutting disks. It works twice as well as my pizza cutter mod which I only use for cutting leather pouches now. Leather is much easier to cut than TBG.

Watching sales you can get a good cutting kit/set for cheap as said by posters above and by various makers. My set cost something like $30 something. It wasn't on sale.

Here's a vid on band cutting jigs





Here's Nathan/Simple Shot demonstrating band cutting






Here's a vid of Nathan comparing tubes vs flats...a good vid for sure.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Forgot to mention, I use Theraband Gold AND Alliance Sterling big thick gnarly rubber bands, the wide thick ones Wallmart sells. You don't have to cut them, well, a bit anyway, to cut the band loop itself open and cut off what is not needed...they are good, cheap, no fuss no muss, your kids can use them directly out of the box with scissors to cut them down a bit lengthwise, and cut shreds from the cut offs for ties, and work about 85% as good as Theraband gold. They are thicker rubber and have less latex in them but they still have plenty of zip and still work fine. I shoot them myself along with TBG.

Optionally you can slim them down if you buy them too wide with a rotary cutter and cutting board that comes with it...and save the cut portion for ties.

Some folks use ordinary rubber bands for ties as well. I save broken bands and cut them into thin strips about 2mm wide and a couple inches long (6 cm or so) for ties. Nothing wasted.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you very much Chuck, I really appreciate your suggestions. I searched, but did not come up with these.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> I would ask MJ, but he went back to"WORK" you know that thing we do for years just to have time to hang out with our buddies. Oh wait!!!! Everyone I know close by who shoots slingshots works. Thanks for the information though, I appreciate it.


I'm off Mondays, weekends and probably any time it's raining. I would be more than happy to help!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Toolshed said:


> Gotta say, since I got a rotary cutter my bands are no longer a PITA to cut!!! Like $15 at the big box, not sure about how much at a craft store, but this came with a matt as well.Use a THICKER ruler! I cobbed up the edge on the cutter by using a thin ruler and the blade walked its way up on the thing. I'm still trying to sharpen it back where it should be! Dangit!


Take the blade off the handle, secure it onto a bolt with a little washer and nut and mount the bolt/blade assembly you just made into a drill. Preferably a drill press because it will leave you 2 free hands to work with but a regular battery powered one will do too, be it a little more fiddly.

Spin the drill with bolt/blade assembly securely attached (ie make sure the assembly is screwed good and tight, and the drill chuck too or you could end up with a flying blade)

While it's spinning, lightly touch the edge, under the appropriate angle, to a sharpening stone or diamond hone. First one side, then the other. Keep doing until all nicks and burrs are gone. Some light machine oil or cutting oil also helps.

Loosen the nut on the bolt/blade assembly while it's still in the drill chuck, using some needle nose pliers. That cuts down on the fiddling with the now razor sharp little disk blade.

Take it out of the chuck, disassemble, put back on the handle and enjoy a better than new blade.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks MJ, hope you and the family are doing well


----------

